# صور لصورة العدرة



## firygorg (3 يوليو 2009)

*​صور معجزة  صورة العدرة   بتنزل زيت منها وهى للعدرة فى كنيسة فى بورسعيد

وطبعا مش ااقدر اقول اى كلام بعد الصور التى بنفسى انا صورتها لكى تكون شاهد على هذة المعجزة   ام النور تبارك كل من يشاهد هذة الصور























​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

firygorg

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## firygorg (3 يوليو 2009)

*​اشكرك كليمو الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (3 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا لك ....
ربنا يبارك حياتك ....​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

جمال جدا 

ميرررسى ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## firygorg (4 يوليو 2009)

​شكراااا افا كيرلس الرب يباركك


----------



## firygorg (4 يوليو 2009)

​شكرااااااااااا مسيحية الرب يحافظ عليكى


----------



## firygorg (4 يوليو 2009)

​ميرسى كوكو على مرورك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يوليو 2009)

الله نفسي في الزيت دا

ميرسي كتير فيري وبركة ام النور تكون معاك ​


----------



## tena_tntn (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*واااااااااااو
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
مرسيه ليكي يا فيري​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

بركة ام النور تكون معانا امين
ميرسى ليكى كتير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (9 يوليو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور 


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## firygorg (9 أغسطس 2009)

*​اشكرك فراشة الرب يباركك

​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا الرب يباركك​


----------



## firygorg (9 أغسطس 2009)

*​اشكرك الرب يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## جيلان (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بركتها تكون معانا
شكرا ليك*


----------



## firygorg (28 أغسطس 2009)

*​لرب يبارك خدمتك والف شكر​*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (29 أغسطس 2009)

بجد صور جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

روعه يا firygorg
بركة ام النور تكون مع الجميع​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2009)

firygorg قال:


> *​صور معجزة  صورة العدرة   بتنزل زيت منها وهى للعدرة فى كنيسة فى بورسعيد
> 
> وطبعا مش ااقدر اقول اى كلام بعد الصور التى بنفسى انا صورتها لكى تكون شاهد على هذة المعجزة   ام النور تبارك كل من يشاهد هذة الصور
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييير يا عسل على ردك


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2009)

فى منتهة الجمال الصور مشكور ياعسل:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## firygorg (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشكرك كيرلس 


​​*


----------



## firygorg (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*​شكراااااااااااا دودو الرب يباركك



*


----------



## firygorg (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*​شكراااااااا على مرورك فراشة​*


----------



## firygorg (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*​شكرااااااااااا جيلان الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## firygorg (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*​ شكراااااااا كوكى على مرورك الرب يعوضك

​*


----------



## vetaa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بركتها تكون معانا*
*وتحصل معجزات اكتر واكتر*
*وانا كمان شوفتها وفرحت بيها جدا*

*شكرا يا فيرى*


----------



## firygorg (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*​ميرسى فيتا على ردك الجميل ​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

معجزة روعة شكرا


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بجد


----------



## firygorg (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*​شكراااااااا على مرورك الرب يباركك*


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركة أم النور تكون معك*
*آمين*
*+*
*+*
*+++*
*+*
*+*​


----------



## firygorg (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*​اشكرك بنت المسيج الرب يباركك













--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررررررررررسى ليكى كتيررر
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## firygorg (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*​شكراااااااااا مارى ربنا يباركك
​*​


----------

